

Building a Diablo 3 AH Bot with OCR - dustinlakin
http://lak.in/diablo-3-bot

======
viraptor
Good idea, but train your OCR properly. There's no reason for recognition
mistakes if your text is taken from a screenshot (not deformed, not randomised
font).

~~~
dustinlakin
Thanks, I totally agree. The tessnet2 engine I am using didn't seem to have
very in depth training. If it was a more serious project I would have looked
to use tesseract 3 which seems to have more flexibility for training.

~~~
karanlyons
If you do, take a look at TesseractTrainer, which basically automates the
entire training process: <https://github.com/BaltoRouberol/TesseractTrainer>

~~~
dustinlakin
That looks amazing, bookmarking this for sure. Thanks!

------
mikehmayer
Awesome stuff. Brings me back to the days of PindleBots. I agree about the
late game content being pretty boring.

------
lwjhere
I make one too, has a video demo on www.boluobao.net p.s. It's in Chinese
language

------
mrclarkalan
Very cool bot!

~~~
dustinlakin
Thank you!

